# Will I have issues?



## fusser87 (Mar 21, 2009)

I am looking at a set of AZA wheels for my 06 goat. If I went 18x9.5 in the rear, and 18x8.5 in the front. Would I have rubbing issues? Ive only had my car for a 2 weeks and I have been reading on this a little. What would be a good tire size for these? Would G-Forces be a good choice. Any opinions would b greatly appreciated. The wheels I am looking at are either the z1's or the z7 or z8.


----------



## caryabhi11 (Apr 2, 2009)

Rubbing issues may come. I am not sure.


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

fronts would fine with 245/40, I am running 255/40's in the rear and if it wasn't for drag bags they would rub


----------



## fusser87 (Mar 21, 2009)

mdbomgoat said:


> fronts would fine with 245/40, I am running 255/40's in the rear and if it wasn't for drag bags they would rub


Are drag bags an easy instal? This is my DD so the weekend is about all the time I would have to work on the car. Where can I find them? 

thanks again!


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

fusser87 said:


> Are drag bags an easy instal? This is my DD so the weekend is about all the time I would have to work on the car. Where can I find them?
> 
> thanks again!


I heard that they are not hard to put on. Here is a link.

BMR Fabrication Inc.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

what are the offsets to those rims?

if you need to put dragbags in, just to fit a certain sized tire, you have something wrong, and are just masking the problem.

don't go losing ride quality and handling, just so you can fit a bigger tire. it's not worth it


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Stock 17" wheels can do 275/40 in the back typically with no rubbing. Fronts I would say 255/40.

If its a DD goat, I would consider getting wheels/tires the same size front and back just to be able to rotate them. Best DD tire I found was Potenza 960AS


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> Stock 17" wheels can do 275/40 in the back typically with no rubbing.


eventhough a lot of people do it. a 275 should NEVER be put on a stock rim. that size tire is not even close to being an approved size for the rim.


----------

